# The mildest/safest polish for minor swirl correction



## sam1970 (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi
I'm buying a DAP for the first time next week. I'm looking to do some very minor paint correction ie very light swirl marks. I'm pretty sure I want to correct rather than fill, unless somebody convinces me otherwise.


I'm absolutely crapping myself in case I damage the paint and so I really want the mildest and safest compound/polish.

The car is a non metallic white Porsche.

Could anybody recommend me suitable polish and pads that would be safe in a DAP noob's hands?

Thanks very much


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

If you get a finishing pad and use a cleanser polish you can go at it for hours and make barely any difference to the thickness of the clear coat.

If you feel that uneasy then get a scrap panel to practice on.

Find an accomplished user of machine polishers and get some assistance.

You need technique. If you can't hold and use the machine properly then you will inflict damage whatever you use.


----------



## SmudgerEBT (Sep 24, 2015)

Post where you are.

Ask to borrow a Paint Depth Gauge.

Maybe ask in region section as well as on this thread.

Take time.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

You could use something like CarPro Essense or the Glare system 
These are semi perminamnt fillers and don't diminish the level of clear coat you have 
(Altho Essense does have some micro abrasives in it)

If all your chasing is swirls then this could be a good solution for you


----------



## sam1970 (Jan 21, 2017)

Andy from Sandy said:


> If you get a finishing pad and use a cleanser polish you can go at it for hours and make barely any difference to the thickness of the clear coat.
> 
> If you feel that uneasy then get a scrap panel to practice on.
> 
> ...


Thanks.

Its going to be difficult to find an accomplished polisher who is free to come around when I am also free. So I'm not sure how this would work?

You mention using a cleanser polish, would this have any effect on light swirls?

Cheers


----------



## sam1970 (Jan 21, 2017)

dchapman88 said:


> You could use something like CarPro Essense or the Glare system
> These are semi perminamnt fillers and don't diminish the level of clear coat you have
> (Altho Essense does have some micro abrasives in it)
> 
> If all your chasing is swirls then this could be a good solution for you


Hi
Yes, its just very light swirls, I'm not trying to correct anything more than that. And even then I'm not chasing 100% perfection, just a decent improvement.

So given my lack of experience would I be better off using a good filler instead? I have some poor boys white hole, would this be as good as the car pro?

Thank you.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

sam1970 said:


> Hi
> Yes, its just very light swirls, I'm not trying to correct anything more than that. And even then I'm not chasing 100% perfection, just a decent improvement.
> 
> So given my lack of experience would I be better off using a good filler instead? I have some poor boys white hole, would this be as good as the car pro?
> ...


Hi mate 
A good start would be the essence on wither a finishing pad or a light polishing pad (CG Black/Blue or White) The finishing pad has no cut so minimalising the risk of damage 
The light polishing pad as a small bit of cut to just help cleanse the paint and remove light imperfections etc

The essence will give you a better life of fill 
Poorboys is a great glaze don't get me wrong but as it's more of a show glaze the filler will wash out quicker than the ones in Essense (wash technique dependant obviously)


----------



## sam1970 (Jan 21, 2017)

dchapman88 said:


> Hi mate
> A good start would be the essence on wither a finishing pad or a light polishing pad (CG Black/Blue or White) The finishing pad has no cut so minimalising the risk of damage
> The light polishing pad as a small bit of cut to just help cleanse the paint and remove light imperfections etc
> 
> ...


Great, that's exactly what I will do. A couple more questions please?

1) I have recently applied wax. Will the car pro remove this or do I need to apply a cleanser fluid?

2) I'm assuming I can still add a lsp?

Thanks very much


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

sam1970 said:


> Great, that's exactly what I will do. A couple more questions please?
> 
> 1) I have recently applied wax. Will the car pro remove this or do I need to apply a cleanser fluid?
> 
> ...


Yeah the micro abrasives in the essence will remove the wax, but a white pad would also aid the removal of the wax
Or you could use something like Megs wash+ (I think it's called) which has abrasives in it 
They should remove the worst of the wax before the essence does the rest

And you can still add aome LSP
Essence does add a layer of Si02 so layering a Si02 infused wax might be a cool idea


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

The wife has a Citroen (soft paint I believe). First time out I went at it with a Orange Hex Logic and Menz 2200... was so focused on moving arms slowly, after 4 passes the panel was almost too hot to actually touch (imagine paint on the hottest of summer days) ... didn't appear to do any damage.

Probably removed more clear coat than I would have liked but it was a one time job so I won't be making it any worse now. 

You can go way beyond where you think the line is.


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

A very mild combination would be Scholl S40 polish. As for the pad, Hex Logic White is a light cutting pad. However you'll probably be there all day! I'd look at Scholl S17 with Hex Logic Green pad for heavier cutting and S30 with Hex Logic White pad to refine if needed. Scholl use diminishing abrasives, meaning you need to work them long enough. Research their products.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Britemax Blackmax. Finishing polish which gives fantastic gloss and is an absolute breeze to use and remove. Use this on a finishing and light cutting pad.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## EG30 (Jul 8, 2017)

What year is your car?


----------



## sam1970 (Jan 21, 2017)

EG30 said:


> What year is your car?


I have two cars, a 2017 MB and a 2015 Porsche.

I decided to play safe and just use a filler. I got a DAP for my birthday and used Poor Boys blackhole on the MB with really good results.

I have Poor Boys diamond white and will use that on the Porsche in the next few months.

Cheers.


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

sam1970 said:


> I have two cars, a 2017 MB and a 2015 Porsche.
> 
> I decided to play safe and just use a filler. I got a DAP for my birthday and used Poor Boys blackhole on the MB with really good results.
> 
> ...


Make sure you lock in the filler using a high end Wax or Sealant or it won't last very long! Once it wears out, give Scholl S30 a try! It's low cut and will remove light swirl marks permanently.


----------



## sam1970 (Jan 21, 2017)

BradleyW said:


> Make sure you lock in the filler using a high end Wax or Sealant or it won't last very long! Once it wears out, give Scholl S30 a try! It's low cut and will remove light swirl marks permanently.


Thanks. Yes, that is the problem with fillers. I put some BH DSW on after and it came up a treat

I'm building up my confidence to using something with some cut in it.

Cheers


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

Scholl S40 has some cut. It's so light that it didn't even touch most of my swirls. It really is super fine. Find a panel from a scrap yard and practice.


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

Soft99, who make the highly popular Fusso Wax, also make a product called Clear Scratch Wax. Look into it. The results for many are remarkable in relation to swirl and scratch filling capabilities.


----------



## Triggauk (Feb 1, 2017)

Grab some meguars 205 Finish polish and any polishing pad (Rupes yellow or shine mate polishing pad) and go to town on it. Unless your holding the DA at speed 6 over an edge for 10 minutes then you have zero chance of doing any damage. Just stick to the basic arm movements and speed 4-5 and you will be fine and more importantly very happy with the permanent results.


----------

